# What Flashlight app requires Flashlight special Kernel?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

What Flashlight app are ya'll wanting to run that requires Flashlight to be activated in a special Kernel?

I've seen plenty camera LED flashlights in the market but was curious what was so much better about one that required a special kernel, I was looking at this thread, http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6768-kernel-gb-tw-eh09-voodoo-leanKernel-minimalistic-kernel-(v0.8.2-9-30-11) and http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5875-kernel-stock-EH09-voodoo-imoseyon-beta-kernel-0.2.1-9-27-11&p=131785&viewfull=1#post131785 and saw request for it to be added to the new kernel imoseyon was developing.

Thanks for educating me

Raisedinal


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

Usually, any app like widgetsoid, will work. Imoseyon's earlier kernel versions did not work with any flashlight app; no app would turn on the camera LED. Now imoseyon has included a fix in his kernel that allows flashlight apps to work. Just try out a few to see how they do.

Fyi: if using widgetsoid, I had to change the flash led from 'auto' to 'method 2'


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

mcgleevn said:


> Usually, any app like widgetsoid, will work. Imoseyon's earlier kernel versions did not work with any flashlight app; no app would turn on the camera LED. Now imoseyon has included a fix in his kernel that allows flashlight apps to work. Just try out a few to see how they do.
> 
> Fyi: if using widgetsoid, I had to change the flash led from 'auto' to 'method 2'


Oh I get it...its not that the flashlight requires something special that a tweaked kernel provides its that the tweaked kernel prevented the flashlight app from working properly and had to be fixed.

Thanks for the heads up...I was searching and searching Flashlight apps that stated they required a special kernel so I could see what extra features they had but didn't find any.


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice, you got it dood...


----------

